# Porta cath flush 96522 ?



## staylor64 (Jun 22, 2009)

I know i can't charge for this when patient is recieving iv therapy
but what if they are seen by the doctor
can i bill out for the rn  flushing the port 96522 because they are seen by the rn seperately to the visit?


----------



## LLovett (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't think that 96522 is the proper code to look at for just a flush. It looks like 96523 is more appropriate. Medicare considers them bundled (with the E/M code) though and a modifier is not allowed.

Laura, CPC


----------

